# Lima al amanecer



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

Como estuve haciendo trabajos de la universidad en casa de unos amigos y se me hacía medio aburrido irme a mi casa en las mañanas, preferí salir a tomar algunas fotos. En algunas casi ni hay personas y solo hay unos pocos carros en las avenidas principales 

Aqui están unas entre Lince y San Isidro


























































































Jesus María



























































Listo :cheers:


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Lima en invierno en su máxima expresión. 

Me encantaron las fotos, el feeling melancólico que transmiten. Se extrañaba tu aporte. 

Me extraña lo vacías que estaban las calles. A qué hora las tomaste?


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

empecé a las 6am


----------



## mangolight (Jan 4, 2007)

Asu tio!, de solo ver las fotos ya me dio frio!!, buenas fotos!, me gusta mucho el edificio del ministerio de aeronautica.


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

Buenas fotos sobre todo la que esta cerca a la Javier Prado.


----------



## Imanol (Dec 26, 2005)

Interesante thread, nunca habia pasado por esa zona a esas horas (porque cuando me amanecia en la universidad me llevaban x bolivar xD).


----------



## Trickmetwice17 (Dec 2, 2005)

Interesantes fotos :banana: Resalta mucho nuestro clima limeño en las fotos *=P* ese cielo panza de burro y el horrendo frio de siempre  Clasica imagen limeña *=P* Esta foto salio muy buena:








Yo en verano solia pasar todas las noches por ahi para llegar al Goethe *=P *

Buenas fotos Juan :banana:


----------



## vatosmart (Apr 5, 2007)

buen thread me gusta el ambiente que se puede observar.


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Bonitas fotos Juan, las de Jesús María fueron las que más me gustaron.

Comentario aparte, ya que queda por la zona, la otra vez pasé por un parque grandaso, nada mal, lleno de árboles por Lince. Alguien sabe como se llama?? creo que es ese al que le pusieron la piscina con animales falsos y toda la huachafada?? aunque eso no lo vi. Me gustó ese parque y están construyendo edificios bonitos alrededor.


----------



## nekun20 (Feb 6, 2007)

Muy buen trabajo Juan, lima se ve muy agradable... me imagino que hace mucho friiooooo!! wow... aun asi no creo que tanto como el que estoy sintiendo acá... saludos.


----------



## CATEQUIL (May 24, 2006)

Buenas fotos Juan... algunas me hacen recordar a "vanilla sky".. digo, por lo solitario de las calles...


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

sebvill said:


> Comentario aparte, ya que queda por la zona, la otra vez pasé por un parque grandaso, nada mal, lleno de árboles por Lince. Alguien sabe como se llama?? creo que es ese al que le pusieron la piscina con animales falsos y toda la huachafada?? aunque eso no lo vi. Me gustó ese parque y están construyendo edificios bonitos alrededor.


El Parque Castilla. El consejo actual de Lince tiene planeado retirar todos esos adefecios y eliminar los anfiteatros y remplazarlos con areas verdes. Creo que ya los han eliminado. Igualmente están estudiando la posibilidad de eliminar la laguna. 

En otras palabras tienen planeado eliminar todas las huachaferías que el alcalde anterior se encargó de poner. Igualmente han recuperado la plaza principal del distrito, los locales de la municipalidad y el serenazgo y varias avenidas principales, sobretodo las más cercanas al mercado de Lince.


----------



## carlos07 (May 11, 2007)

Muy buenas fotos Juan1912, la primera me parecio la Av. Pethit Thoars o la Arenales? las casas de la segunda es por el Rebagliati? No sé muchos lugares se me hacen comunes, no han cambiado mucho o nada diria, muy lindos lugares y preciosas las casas en San Isidro. Felicitaciones, lindo Thread


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

carlos07 said:


> Muy buenas fotos Juan1912, la primera me parecio la Av. Pethit Thoars o la Arenales? las casas de la segunda es por el Rebagliati? No sé muchos lugares se me hacen comunes, no han cambiado mucho o nada diria, muy lindos lugares y preciosas las casas en San Isidro. Felicitaciones, lindo Thread


Esa esa la avenida Arenales. Al fondo está el elefante blanco de EsSalud.


----------



## alezx (Nov 22, 2006)

Que cheveres tus fotos


----------



## Ralfo (Jun 19, 2007)

Buenas tomas, te felicito. Ojala el trafico en Lima sea asi todos los dias.


----------



## PieroMG (Jun 24, 2007)

Me gustaron mucho las fotos. Sigue posteando más


----------



## franciscodur2003 (Mar 29, 2007)

las fotos estan bravasas!!


----------



## esoal (Dec 30, 2004)

buenas las fotos ya se siente el frio hasta en las fotos....


----------



## AussieTank (Jul 5, 2007)

El frio se nota en las fotos! muy buenas! las casas son de los 60s o 50s? la primera foto parece hong kong!


----------

